# Combinaison gagnante: Dock + Chaine hifi



## TechTouchPro (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour j'ai passé la commande sur un site de vente d'un Dock iPhone 3Gs*+ Câble RCA mâle/mâle vers Jack ( taille Jack comme celui iPhone )

J'aimerai savoir si je pourrait le
Connecter a ma chaine hifi ( Rca ) et a la LineOut du dock et si la musique marchera.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Average Joe (22 Décembre 2010)

TechTouchPro a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai passé la commande sur un site de vente d'un Dock iPhone 3Gs*+ Câble RCA mâle/mâle vers Jack ( taille Jack comme celui iPhone )
> 
> J'aimerai savoir si je pourrait le
> Connecter a ma chaine hifi ( Rca ) et a la LineOut du dock et si la musique marchera.
> ...


Ce que je peux dire est que de mon côté j'ai raccordé mon IMac à la chaîne hi-fi au moyen d'un câble jack 3,5 (côté Mac) - RCA (côté chaîne). J'imagine que ton dock se branche pareil ? Dans mon cas c'est l'entrée CD qui est active sur la chaîne. Pas besoin de lecteur CD avec un ordinateur.


----------

